# Maximalbreite eines Bootes für einen Bootsschuppen



## R.Flagg (8. August 2017)

Hallo, #h

Ich spiele schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken, mir ein neues Boot zu holen. Unterkommen soll das Boot in unserem Bootsschuppen. 

Nun beschäftigt mich die Frage, welche Breite das Boot maximal haben sollte. Bisher befindet sich in dem Bootsschuppen ein Anka. Da dieser relativ schmal ist, stellt das kein Problem da.

Da ich mich aber nun vergrößern möchte, stelle ich mir die Frage, welche Breite das Boot haben darf. Am liebsten möchte ich nämlich für die Stabilität im Wasser die maximale Breite ausschöpfen. 

Die Kabine im Schuppen hat eine Länge von ca 8 m und eine Breite von 2,60 m. Da ja zum Schutz noch an beiden Seiten Fender befestigt werden müssten, muss dieser Platz ja noch hinzugerechnet werden.

Meint ihr man könnte dort ein Boot mit einer Breite von 2 m unterbringen? Meine Sorge wäre, dass das Boot dann bei höheren Wellengang schaden nehmen könnte. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand damit Erfahrung und kann mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Axtwerfer (8. August 2017)

*AW: Maximalbreite eines Bootes für einen Bootsschuppen*

Was für ein boot soll es denn werden ? Offene Schale , pilothaus,  Segler?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Maximalbreite eines Bootes für einen Bootsschuppen*

Fender kannste ja bei Nichtgebrauch ins Boot legen, das ist nicht das Problem.

Gesamtbreite Boot/Trailer ist der Punkt und wie viel Platz Du zum rangieren ohne anstossen 
 brauchst.....

Ich denke, da ist ne Bootsbreite bis 2,20m machbar. 

Da biste dann - je nach Typ - in Längenbereichen ab ca. 4,50 - 5m anfangend bis ca. 6 - knapp 7 m. 

Ob das Boot bei "Wellengang Schaden nehmen kann" hängt zudem von vielen Faktoren wie auch Rumpfform etc. ab, und beileibe nicht alleine vom Längen/Breitenverhältnis


----------



## R.Flagg (8. August 2017)

*AW: Maximalbreite eines Bootes für einen Bootsschuppen*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Was für ein boot soll es denn werden ? Offene Schale , pilothaus,  Segler?



Vermutlich eines mit offener Schale.

Ich glaube ich habe mich nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt.
Der Bootsschuppen befindet sich im/auf dem Wasser. Somit würde das Boot die meiste Zeit des Jahres im Wasser/Bootsschuppen liegen.

Daher meine Frage nach der maximalen Breite bezüglich des Wellengangs 

Die Fender müssten ja außerhalb des Bootes bleiben, damit  das Boot keinen direkten Kontakt mit der Wand bzw dem Steg hat.


----------



## gründler (8. August 2017)

*AW: Maximalbreite eines Bootes für einen Bootsschuppen*

Moin

Überlege dir doch soweit es möglich ist zwei Seilwinden zu besorgen sowie zwei Gurte oder nen Gestell selber bauen.Kommst du rein fährst du über die Gurte/Gestell und kurbelst das Boot danach aus'n Wasser.
So hast du auch keine Sorgen mit Algen unterm Rumpf etc.

Handseilwinden gibt es schon für 20€ und Gurte kosten auch nicht die Welt,oder man bastelt sich halt nen Gestell wo das Boot drauf liegt.

https://www.google.de/search?q=boot...WlMfVAhXFOBQKHbBxAYQQ_AUICigB&biw=789&bih=483


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. August 2017)

*AW: Maximalbreite eines Bootes für einen Bootsschuppen*

Also mein neues Boot kommt auch in unseren Schuppen....

2,2m breit Boot 2m....Fender zwischen welche nicht voll aufgeblasen sind und gut....
Oder wie gesagt mit Seilwinde, haben Bekannte von uns und ist bestens....Boot rein in Schuppen Seile hoch Boot hängt in der Luft, da passiert nix und es bleibt sauber von unten....

@Thomas

Trailer im Bootschuppen stelle ich mir witzig vor ;-) könnt ihr Südländer ja nicht wissen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Maximalbreite eines Bootes für einen Bootsschuppen*



R.Flagg schrieb:


> Vermutlich eines mit offener Schale.
> 
> Ich glaube ich habe mich nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt.
> Der Bootsschuppen befindet sich im/auf dem Wasser. Somit würde das Boot die meiste Zeit des Jahres im Wasser/Bootsschuppen liegen.
> ...




aaaaaah - ok - hab ich falsch verstanden!!!!!

Gibt so Kissenfender, die nicht so breit sind...


----------



## Neptun22 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Maximalbreite eines Bootes für einen Bootsschuppen*

Falls die mit Sicherheit beste Lösung, nämlich die Seilwinden, nicht möglich ist, wären fest installierte Flachfender im Bootsschuppen eine Alternative. Diese werden angeschraubt und können auch durch Wellengang dann nicht verschoben werdenoder über den Süllrand gedrückt werden.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## zokker (8. August 2017)

*AW: Maximalbreite eines Bootes für einen Bootsschuppen*

Mit welcher Wellenhöhe ist denn so zu rechnen?


----------



## Tuempelteddy (8. August 2017)

*AW: Maximalbreite eines Bootes für einen Bootsschuppen*

Es gibt auch fertige "Bootslifte":

http://sunstreamboatlifts.se/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/DockJock-with-skiff1.jpg


----------



## daci7 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Maximalbreite eines Bootes für einen Bootsschuppen*

Jo - gründler hat da mal wieder Recht. Ansonsten kann dir auch niemand genau sagen wie der Wellenschlag/Tidenhub/Wind/Drift etc in *deinem* Schuppen so ist 
Das musste wohl selbst abschätzen können.


----------



## gründler (8. August 2017)

*AW: Maximalbreite eines Bootes für einen Bootsschuppen*

Ja um mich rum gang und gebe die Lifte.

Gibt noch nen Halblift,da baut man sich eine Plattform/Gestell,diese wird an einem ende flexibel (Scharniere) befestigt.das andere ende wird ins Wasser gelassen (winkel muss vorher angepasst werden),dann fährt man das Boot auf die abgesenkte Plattform und hinten wird es per Seilzug angehoben. Das geht aber nur mit Booten die nicht zu groß und schwer sind.

Auf die Platte bauen sich manche Slipprollen oder Teppich oder alte Autoreifen etc.


----------



## schomi (8. August 2017)

*AW: Maximalbreite eines Bootes für einen Bootsschuppen*

@ Tuempelteddy

das ist ja ein interessantes Boot, wie nennt sich so was?


----------



## Tuempelteddy (8. August 2017)

*AW: Maximalbreite eines Bootes für einen Bootsschuppen*

Das Boot kenne ich nicht.
 Ich hatte nur mal nach "Båtlift" gesucht und bin dann unter anderem auf das Bild gestoßen.
Die hier sind so ähnlich:
http://www.terhi-boats.de/saiman-hunter.html


----------

